

Why Google Wants to Buy Hulu - rishi
http://www.gettingmoreawesome.com/2011/09/12/hulu-is-inventing-the-future-of-tv-ads/

======
dexy
Hulu's a very dangerous commodity for whoever buys them. Once sold away by
NBC, Fox, and Disney, they'll also lose the exclusive contracts they have with
those networks, in which case the only real service they're providing is ad-
sourcing. Fox et al were trying to hike up Hulu's content licensing rates
dramatically before selling them was even a discussion. No way Hulu will keep
the same advantaged deals after a split.

Makes sense for Google just like DoubleClick did, but Hulu's platform is in
jeopardy.

------
RussRomStanBety
Hulu needs a new revenue, and subscription model. I canceled my paid
subscription because I got tired of looking at ad's (constantly interrupting)
in stream. What's the point of a paid subscription?

If I'm going to put myself through a scheduled annoyance I might as well go to
cable/Dish. At least with them I'm not stuck with limited content.

Possible solution: They can just go Justin.tv on everyone and start
encouraging (I mean discouraging :p) copyrighted material.

~~~
abraham
> Possible solution: They can just go Justin.tv on everyone and start
> encouraging (I mean discouraging :p) copyrighted material.

Just about everything (if not everything) on Hulu is copyrighted. There is no
user generated content aside from comments and ratings.

~~~
RussRomStanBety
Yes but their copyrights are shrinking by the day. Most of the good programs
have already been taken off Hulu because Networks like Fox, CBS, HBO have
realized they can stream the content themselves. What do they need Hulu for?

~~~
abraham
I would argue that the program offered by Hulu are still growing. Probably
rapidly too. Hulu is owned by NBC, Fox, and Disney after all so will have a
much easier time acquiring rights to stream then Google ever will. If the
rumor that Google is trying to lock in 10 year access rights is correct then
Google will significantly increase the available shows offered on YouTube.

------
Apocryphon
Let me get this straight. Hulu's breakthrough here is _providing choice to the
user?_ Online advertising has been out for over a decade, and the killer app
here is enabled by giving the user an option of which commercial to suffer
through? Do marketers never think about the user experience?

